# Rigid Forks Wanted



## Plodder (4 Dec 2010)

Hi,

I wish to change my old RST Mozo forks for rigid forks to make my bike lighter, but I am having trouble finding something I can afford as I am on a pretty strict budget; tried searching on-line but not alot about. I will be using them for 99% road use.

The bike is an Orange 02 ('97 I think) so will accommodate a regular 1 1/8th steerer (99.9% certain!), 26" wheels and rim brakes (V's). Using a-headset stem. 

If anyone has some forks kicking around that they want to get rid of, I would like to offer them a good home. Condition not too important as will probably re-spray if required, as long as they are road worthy. _I cover the south west (Cornwall, Devon, Somerset, Wiltshire, Avon, Hampshire & Dorset) and south wales in my work so happy to pick up; also have colleagues scattered around who could possibly pick up for me if I asked them very nicely._

Many thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Plodder (5 Dec 2010)

I have spent almost all weekend on the web trying to track rigid forks down without alot of success and been to 2 local bikes shops today who both say a basic pair of rigids would need to be ordered in and they would cost more than a lighter pair of suspension forks. Is this correct? 

Also I can confirm that I need a fork that is 1 1/8th" with a 190mm minimum steerer. 

As I am only refitting an older bike, does anyone know if there a decent used cycle shop / parts yard anywhere? Thanks again.


----------



## montage (6 Dec 2010)

ebay might be good?


----------



## e-rider (6 Dec 2010)

I don't see the problem - what about Salsa cromoto forks from Wiggle? £60 long steerer (you will need to trim it down) V-brakes 1 1/8" ....... 

Surly also make similar forks for about £60 (they are called 1x1) 

loads more available too - you 've been given dodgy advice and I'm not sure why your web search didn't find anything?!

How much travel did your old sus forks have? 63mm or 80mm? 

If it was 80mm go for the Salsa forks, if it was 63mm go for the Surly forks.


----------



## Plodder (6 Dec 2010)

tundragumski said:


> I don't see the problem - what about Salsa cromoto forks from Wiggle? £60 long steerer (you will need to trim it down) V-brakes 1 1/8" .......
> 
> Surly also make similar forks for about £60 (they are called 1x1)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, guys. 

Ebay seemed to produce nothing with a steerer over 150mm; although there are a few Kona Project 2's now but only 1 with enough steerer length. I was also recommended this fork by another LBS this afternoon for around £60. Think I was being unrealistic on the costings!

tundragumski - I will look into those now, so thanks again!


----------



## mcshroom (6 Dec 2010)

I know little about forks, but how about these from Edinburgh Bicycle Coop


----------



## Globalti (7 Dec 2010)

Here matey; I've just fitted a pair of these to my MTB and they're fantastic: http://info.carboncy...t=2&c=43&p=197 Great price too. 

With a pair of fat tyres fitted I can hardly tell the difference in normal riding between these and my Rebas, it's only when you take a big hit or jumps or wheelie that they slam down hard enough to remind you that they're rigid.

If this is beyond your budget just get on yer bike and ride around a few of your local bike shops; every proper shop has dozens of old forks hanging from the workshop ceiling that they don't want. Don't waste your time going to Halfrauds though.


----------

